# Magazine swivel for Remington 870 pump 410



## dslc6487 (May 12, 2019)

I recently bought a Remington 870 pump 410 gauge.  It does not have a swivel magazine cap and i would like to put a sling on the shotgun.
The present cap has a plastic or nylon insert in the cap that looks like it could be pushed out and replaced with hardware for a sling, but i am not sure.
In looking for a swivel cap, I have found plenty for 12, 16 and 20 gauge, but I can' find one for the 870 pump 410.
Can anyone out there lead me in the right direction of where I can order the swivel cap, or, how I might convert the cap that I have into a swivel cap.
Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## transfixer (May 13, 2019)

I've never seen an 870 in 410, so I don't know how the cap is made,  but I would think you could use a swivel mount like this https://www.midwayusa.com/product/5...wivel-stud-pack-7-8-machine-screw-with-spacer 

    and just use a locknut on the inside instead of the one that comes with it.  That way it wouldn't loosen up and fall off ,  assuming there is a hole in the middle of the cap ?  or that you could drill it out if there wasn't ?


----------



## Jester896 (May 13, 2019)

E-mail Grov Tec or Uncle Mike's and ask if they make them...if they do you can get MidWayUSA or someone to order it for you.  Most of those are metal caps.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (May 24, 2019)

I have a 28 gauge and have the same problem. Currently have the sling around the barrel under the rib, but would rather have a sling swivel in the magazine cap. 

Let us know if you solve the problem.


----------



## king killer delete (May 24, 2019)

How about a barrel band swivel


----------



## deast1988 (May 12, 2020)

I got mine from numrich trying to find a parts number.


----------

